

C# += operator guaranteed not to be atomic - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/08/14/10549885.aspx

======
chiph
It's easy to hand-wave this as being obviously true in a multi-threaded
environment, but the strict left-to-right evaluation in C# means you might hit
this even in single-threaded code. Interesting.

